# Pets and Fireworks Safety Advice on Bonfire Night



## petforum (Oct 30, 2007)

Its nearly that time of year again as bonfire night approaches on the 5th November and many pet owners dont look forward to this time of year due to the effect it has on their pets. Pets have very sensitive hearing and loud bangs and whistles can cause them pain in their ears.

I decided to put together a list of things you can do to help your pets get through this time with the least amount of stress possible.


Always keep your cats and dogs indoors whilst fireworks are being let off outside. Its best to close all windows and doors to make sure your pets cant escape.
Keep the TV or radio turned on so that some of the fireworks noises cant be heard. Its also a good idea to close the curtains.
Try to create a safe place for you pets to go where they can feel comfortable when fireworks are going off outside. Maybe under a bed or behind the settee or in a cupboard.
Make sure to take your pets outside to use the toilet or go for a walk before the fireworks start going off. This may prevent them from having an accident later on in the house if they get frightened.
Try not to leave your pet alone during times when fireworks are being let off. Stay calm and act normal during these times. If your pet gets frightened, try not to shout at them as this may make them even worse.
If you can think of any more good advice please reply to this thread.

Many Thanks
Mark


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2008)

Good advice mark


----------

